# Amtrak bug infestation guidelines



## cidjackaries (Jul 23, 2008)

This link, http://www.thesmokinggun.com/archive/years/2009/0709091amtrak1.html, shows the official documentation on how Amtrak is to deal with bugs on their rolling stock. 

Didn't think something like this would show up on thesmokinggun.com (I visit it for the mug shots, looking for family members).

--Cid


----------

